# Can anyone please give me input on undifferentiated cancer



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Undifferentiated cancer is not a form of cnacer but means the type of cancer the dog has in undifferentiated. What form of cancer is it? Nasal, Lymphoma etc.?
In my experience it has meant that young cells have not undergone separated to form end different structures. I know that is probably clear as mud, I am not real good at explaining things such as this. Sorry.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish that I could help you with the type of cancer. The only ting I can maybe help you with is noticing her pain level. The day we put down our last Golden, I mentioned how fast Buddy "went down hill". The vet told us that Goldens are incredibly strong at battling through pain without showing outward signs.For about a week, he would just go outside and lie down. We had trouble getting him in the house. He ate very little, but drank a lot of water. The morning we put Buddy down he keep panting uncontrolbly, and could not settle. When we took him in he was still social with everyone, wagging his tail, and wanting pats. He was a true Golden to the very end. I truly believe that in your heart, you will know when Trixie's comfort level is gone. If in doubt, I am sure your vet's office can help you determine that. It is probably the hardest and best thing we can do for our beloved Golden. So sorry that you are going through this. I wish you and Trixie all the best. Take care.


----------

